# Ungewolltes Abo bei Routenplaner



## breimesser (19 April 2008)

Es würde mich interessieren  : Wie geht man bei Routenplaner-server.com vor .Ich habe mich dort aus Versehen angemeldet. Übersehen, daß dies kostenplichtig ist. Plötzlich bekomm ich eine Rechnung ,die in der Zwischenzeit angemahnt wurde. Ich hab mich im Nachhineien erkundigt. Kosten Andeutung so versteckt, daß man es wirklich übersehen kann, Der Widerspruch ist nun abgelaufen. Was kann ich hier tun .Muß ich den Betrag bezahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2008)

*AW: Ungewolltes Abo bei Routenplaner*

Auch bei dieser Fallenstellerseite gelten die Hinweise wie für alle anderen  derartigen Seiten:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------

